# e-gate card



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so, if you are flying with a family, do ALL members need an e-gate card or activated ID card to use this facility, or just the parents?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I believe you can take your family through on yours.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware children can't get an egate card, but if travelling wth parents they'll be waived through or have their passport stamped at the egate section.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

vantage said:


> so, if you are flying with a family, do ALL members need an e-gate card or activated ID card to use this facility, or just the parents?


As far as i know each person has to have their own e-gate card. But, and the big but is children cant have an e-gate card so traveling with family you have to do the queue route. 

But dont worry saw in the paper this week HRH SM has ordered the airport to improve the passenger experience including moving passengers through more quickly so all good.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Laowei said:


> As far as i know each person has to have their own e-gate card. But, and the big but is children cant have an e-gate card so traveling with family you have to do the queue route.
> 
> But dont worry saw in the paper this week HRH SM has ordered the airport to improve the passenger experience including moving passengers through more quickly so all good.



You can skip the queue and go through the egate with with young children. Happens all the time.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> You can skip the queue and go through the egate with with young children. Happens all the time.



but 'her indoors' requires the card too?

Emirates ID better hurry up and actually send her a card, then! THey sent the kids ID's weeks ago, but she's not got hers yet. We chased it up, but were met with glazed expressions all round. And there i was thinking they wanted us to have them!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vantage said:


> but 'her indoors' requires the card too?
> 
> Emirates ID better hurry up and actually send her a card, then! THey sent the kids ID's weeks ago, but she's not got hers yet. We chased it up, but were met with glazed expressions all round. And there i was thinking they wanted us to have them!!


Yes she does.


----------

